# cerradura electrica ativada con control inalambrico



## ale_o10 (Jun 19, 2010)

hola a todos, quiero hacer un proyecto que se una cerradura electrica que se controle con un mando de esos para alarma de autos.
la idea es ponerla en la puerta de mi casa y cuando quiera entrar apretar el boton y se acive y pueda empujar la puerta y se abra.
la cerradura es de este tipo
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-89489048-cerradura-electrica-roa-12-volts-abri-tu-puerta-a-distancia-_JM_
en realidad lo que tenria que hacer es el circuito receptor, el cual active la cerradura al recibir la señal. 
la idea es comprar cualquier control de esos de alarma de autos y ajutar el receptor a esa frecuencia.
son 2 puertas y el control tiene 2 botones, uno que activa la alarma y otro que la desactiva, entonces una abriria una puerta y otro la otra.
si algien tiene alguna idea lo podemos ir desarrollando asi lo pueda usar el que quiera
saludos y gracias


----------



## gzaloprgm (Jun 19, 2010)

Fijate como usar los módulos de radio Wenshing de ASK con los integrados HT12E/D. Me parece que va a resultar mucho más sencillo que hacer un circuito receptor para cierto control. La parte de potencia la podés hacer con un transistor y un relé: http://www.automatismos-mdq.com.ar/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/rele-driver.gif

Saludos,
Gonzalo


----------



## Mun3k4 (Jun 19, 2010)

mira amigo jeje pueeds utilizar un selenoide de esos que usan los carros para los seguros electricos jeje yo no se mucho apenas me estoy metiendo a esto de la electronica pero si encuentro algo yo te avisop jeje pro que yo tambien lo kiero para mi casa 

vale


----------



## ale_o10 (Jun 20, 2010)

en realidad lo que quiero hacer es esto
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-84572358-kit-de-receptor-con-control-remoto-_JM_
la salida del receptor controlaria la cerradura.
saludos


----------



## Traviato (Jun 20, 2010)

Hola.

Aquí tienes varios artículos como lo que necesitas y no es caro:

```
http://www.virtualvillage.es/controladores-para-electricidad
```
 
Saludos.


----------



## ale_o10 (Jun 20, 2010)

hola traviato, la verdad que no son caros, pero soy de argentina, asi que el envio va a ser muy caro.
Aca los venden, por 200 pesos los consigo, pero mas que nada queria hacerlo yo, para aprender de paso.
Saludos


----------



## ale_o10 (Jun 22, 2010)

Alguien que tenga algun diagrama o idea????????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 22, 2010)

descarga la hoja de datos del ht12e / d y ay esta el esquema luego a la salida del ht12d le pones un transistor,un relé y su diodo y listo te queda así el circuito ya montado ,(un regulador de 5 volt para alimentar el modulo y el ht12d  también)
para el receptor usa un modulo weng sing y para el transmisor también podes usar un modulo transmisor weng sing 






estos son los módulos receptores


----------



## zxeth (Jun 22, 2010)

esto pasa por abrir varios temas al mismo tiempo . Perdon me confundi de tema :$


----------

